# Mapped Network drive's name always reset



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

On a windows xp SP2, I've mapped a shared resource from another computer into my windows explorer as a network drive.

The original label it gives itself is:
(I Videos on 'Computer B'

I renamed it to:
(I More Videos

However, when I restart windows and check back on windows explorer, its name resets back to its original given label:
(I Videos on 'Computer B'

How do I make the name stick or do I have to let it be?


----------

